# Scotland Meet up - 18th July



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Everyone, 

Well we've mentioned the idea of a Scotland meet up a few times and I've now liaised with Mini and a few others to get a date that works for us.  So saturday 18th July it is.  Depending on numbers we'll probably pick a venue in Edinburgh or Glasgow.  

So if you fancy a trip up to Scotland.....or if there are any other Scotland based singlies out there who want to find some local support.....then please do come along!!!  

Let me know if you're interested and we can firm up the details. 

lol

...Winky


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Count me and my small person in.  It's time we ventured northwards.

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Winky,

I would gladly join you, but I will be 38 weeks pregnant by that stage, so just a tad too demanding for me I think!

Rx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm there  

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I would love to be there but finances are so tight so it's unlikely. Once a venue is set I will look at prices to get there and see, would be really nice to meet more of you  

Bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Whoops - yes - venue would be great so I could book flights / train ASAP while fares are still relatively cheap.  Any suggestions?

A-Mx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Folks....

Let's say Glasgow ....so that will help with those sourcing flights.  I will source a restaurant nearer the time (somewhere central).....but if we say our usual of a 12 o'clock kick off.  A few bods have already bagged beds at mine in Stirling but we'll probably stay in Glasgow until late so if people are staying in Glasgow we can extend into the evening !  Fab shopping in Glasgow too!

How exciting !!

..Winky  
ps....if flying aim for Glasgow international rather than Glasgow Prestwick if you can.....latter is way out of town!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Coco, all very good questions - at present haven't a clue!    Let me do some research into trains vs planes as a starting point and then accommodation and I will PM you.  A-Mx


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Bummer, I have something on the 18th of July (believe it or not!).  Will see if I can change it because I'd really like to come to Scotland.  I've never been to Glasgow!

I'd probably go by train.  

Eddy


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

sounds fun but I'm working that weekend    and I need an excuse to go to Glasgow to visit a friend too...next time.
xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Put me down as a 'maybe' please!

M x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Patterdale - that's a shame but it is such a long way to come and with your gorgeous daughter too.  I'm sure we'll get to meet up soon and meet Baby.
Take care mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

This still going ahead  
I assume its all systems go.
Looking forward to seeing you all mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm def still up for it.  Booking flights is my number 1 priority this week! Intending to come up late Thurs eve/early Fri, and head back Sunday eve
Am very much looking forward to it  

Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd love to wing it North of the border and meet you winky but am in Sussex that weeked - and will be peeing on a stick Friday night - cripes!
RLxx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

RL.......we will send you positive peeing on stick vibes down to Sussex!!! 

So let's firm up on stuff......so far I know it is defo me, Mini, Roo and Suity who will be around and making a weekend of it.  Indekiwi and Coco......you were both talking about coming.....any final decision on that ?  Any others planning to come?  Official meet up with be the saturday 18th July. 

lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Right, I have booked flights. 

Really wanted to fly from Southampton as easier to get to/from etc but the so-called cheap option there (Flybe) would have cost approx £200 for the weekend so I've given up on that.  Not to mention that they want to charge for everything, a seat fee, a booking fee, a credit card fee, a fee for baggage if you go over 10kg etc etc. I just can't be dealing with it. I'm just not cut out for budget airlines it seems   

So have booked BA from Gatwick on miles (whatever will I do when my Airmiles run out?!) for less than half the price - hurrah!

Looking forward to it, I've never been anywhere in Scotland except Edinburgh (once over 10 yrs ago to visit a friend in a pyschiatric hospital there - long story! and once about 8 yrs ago for a hen weekend) so am looking forward to exploring  

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, poppet and I will be arriving in Glasgow on Thursday afternoon, leaving Sunday afternoon.  I couldn't cope with the extra Easyjet costs either so have voted for the train. Better make sure the portable DVD player is in order before we go...

Winky, would you pm me suggestions of B&Bs in Glasgow for Thurs / Fri evening?  That is, if you know of any!

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Winky, trying to PM you but your inbox is too full... 

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Inde - have never stayed in a B&B in glasgow but have stayed in a couple of their hotels - sometimes cheaper than the b&b's... I use laterooms to book or lastminute.com.  The Westend is nice and bustling - what sort of place are you looking for
big hugs mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Girls have a fantastic time XX


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes have a great time everyone.

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope you're having a lovely time.  So jeallous.  Would love to be there but finances are too tight at the moment.  Enjoy! Enjoy!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope you're all having a fab time

Jovi x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Scotland meet up was great and a fab time was had by all.....despite the airport delay for Suity, the rainy boat ride on Saturday....and my cats taking a fancy to Roo which was definately not reciprocated!  Lots of coffee, chat and chocolate hobnobs were consumed and we visited Edinburgh, Loch Katrine, Callendar and Glasgow .....as well as a couple of Stirling pubs and my favourte Thai restaurant (where I had to go on the phone to give directions to a customer who was phoning cos the lovely Thai ladies working there couldn't describe where it was!?!)  

The house feels very empty without you girls.....loved us all sitting around the kitchen table chatting...one step closer towards that SMC commune idea! 

And just to make my day....(after a lukewarm date with the man with the worst name ever)....I have just come home to a lovely bunch of flowers and thank you cards....you shouldn't have ......but of course I am glad you did.....cos I can now chuck out those mouldy sunflowers you all loved and replace them with some lovely bright gerberas !  A BIG THANK YOU to Roo, Suitcase, Indekiwi, Mini, and CEM....and of course the gorgeous little man who lit up our lives all weekend!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

It was our pleasure Winky - glad those sunflowers have been replaced 

Oh yes forgot about your date - not the best then !!

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad you liked the flowers....the least we could do as a thank you for being such a great hostess  

Sorry to hear the date was a bit of a disappointment, no doubt you're busy lining up a few more - I seem to recall there were a few good candidates  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I too forgot about the date.... You'll have to tell us all when we next meet up x x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

mmmm....I am already forgetting about the date too...and I was on it!!  Nice enough guy but just not exciting enough for me.....hasn't been out of the UK in over 10 years, same job for 22years, living with parents for last 6months after his wife ran off with her boss, and kept his work ID badge and kaghoul on for the whole date (and it was definately a kaghoul rather than a waterproof!).....and he kind of suits his name!  I think he found me a bit scary....I have such a full on life compared to him....but he has emailed to say he would like to see me again......oh hum!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh dear   
Not at all right for you by the sounds of it Winky.....poor guy, he sounds a bit sad really - but I think you'll have to politely decline a further meeting  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

ID badge/kaghoul image    

Be a wide body swerve from me


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Winky I'm sorry that the date didn't go as well as it could have, but you did give me a good laugh   Now I am just wondering what his name might be, got my mind going thinking of all sorts of names that I won't be calling my child now!  

Bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

BB trust me you have never had that name on your list of faves for a boy.  

Winky, yer man sounds like a steady solid type then....rack, stack and on to the next please! 

Thanx again for having us all to stay - poppet was asking when we were going to stay at yours again at bedtime tonight and talking about driving the boat...lovely memory.

A-Mx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ahhh bless......tell him Smudge and Scribble have been mieowing for him to come back!


----------

